# Prototipo de un invernadero automatizado (con microcontrolador)



## bloodman (Nov 3, 2008)

Pues eso el titulo lo dice, estoy haciendo mi trabajo final de grado que lleva por titulo: Prototipo de un invernadero automatizado controlando la humedad, temperatura y el pH en el suelo a través de un microcontrolador, ire subiendo los preogresos de mi proyecto y me gustaría leer opiniones, ideas cualquier ayuda o consejo es bueno  ; bueno eso es todo si tienen alguna información o dato que sirva archivo o tienen alguna idea de conmo hacerlo es bienvenido tengo hasta el 20 de febrero del 2009  iré colocando mi porgreso y bueh! espero sus opiniones Saludos y Gracias


----------



## opaitopepe (Nov 4, 2008)

hola bloodman. me suscribo a este tema. 
sobre esto hay mucho escrito, 
pasate por esta pagina que vas a flipar.

http://www.hobbypic.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=43

espero que te sirva.
PD: sigue en pie lo de subir tus progresos eh!


----------



## bloodman (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola  ya estaba viendo el articulo esta muy bien  necesito ayuda para empezar que PIC seria bueno para este proyecto es decir que trabaje bien con sensores de temperatura y de humedad, no he encontrado mucho sobre como controlar el ph pero en eso estamos  saludos!
P.D: Claro que si al empezar ire colocando todo


----------



## opaitopepe (Nov 8, 2008)

hola blodman:
en esa pagina te puedes descargar todo el proyecto. utilizan un 18f2520 porque se puede controlar por usb. pero puedes usar casi cualquier pic.
tenemos un hilo de trabajo en este foro sobre los 16f87x. donde puse el enlace con un libro muy interesante.
aqui tienes un enlace sobre el control del ph en un acuario.
http://www.monigot.com/acuarios/controlador/index.php#medidor_ph
medir el ph en tierra sin disolver no tiene que ser facil...
cambio y corto.


----------



## bloodman (Nov 13, 2008)

oye muchas gracias de verdad esa es la parte q mas se me ha complicado no he subido nada porq estoy todavia redactando las formalidades del proyecto para realizar el diseño.


----------



## e-nixx (Nov 13, 2008)

hola amigos

interesante el proyecto del invernadero automatizado, si amigo bloodman, preocupate principalmente por el pic, que usaras, ya que por los perisfericos y sensores hay mucho de donde agarrarse.
espero q t valla super bien, y estamos al habla.

saludos desde chile ;-)


----------



## rockerillo (Nov 18, 2008)

bueno me parece muy interesante el proyecto del invernadero, mas que todo la parte de control y de adquisicion de datos, que me parece buenisimo q se haya diseñado esa tarjeta. A lo que voy es que tambien estoy haciendo un proyecto que es el diseño e implemetacion de un sistema de control para la descontaminacion de suelos mediante electroremediacion. Hasta ahora solo tengo el sensor de pH que funciona mas o menos. Qusiera saber como puedo controlar esto con datos de temperatura, humedad, pH y conductividad caotica entre los electrodos.

Gracias!


----------



## bloodman (Dic 16, 2008)

...Bueno les cuento que estoy un poco atrasado ... por cuestiones de trabajo y pasantias me ha costado ponerme a buscar, creo q lo mejor para empezar y no perder tanto tiempo es diseñar los modulos por separados usando 16f874 , lo q si se me ha complicado es lo de controlar los niveles de pH en el suelo, no consigo el pHmetro para suelo, y la humedad bueno mas o menos  creo q ire diseñando cada modulo
--------------editado---------------
Ummm en mi ciudad o mejor dicho en la isla donde vivo consigo es este pic 16F873A asi q vayan familiarizandose jaajajaja parece q sera nuestro compañero de proyecto


----------



## e-nixx (Dic 16, 2008)

hola amigo bloodman,


si aqui estamos a la espera del proyecto, jajjajajjajajja, pero = tranquilo con calma se llega lejos como dicen por alli, cuenta con el apoyo de los demas.
saludos y espero tus comentarios y consultas.

bye..............


----------



## Guest (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola, Yo te cuento mi experiencia:
Llevo tiempo mirando para hacerme un armario de autocultivo pero automatico del todo, al principio pensaba lo que tu: humedad, PH, humedad de la tierra, temperatura...  pero luego me di cuenta de que lo que mas me iba a costar no era medir las "constantes vitales", si no recrearlas, es decir, si vos tienes 30º en el invernadero ¿como bajas 5º la temperatura?, esa serie de preguntas son las que importan.
Preocupate de como bajar la humedad terrestre, enfriar o calentar el aire o las raizes, calcular las partes de oxijeno, dioxido de carbono y ozono en aire y raizes... 
Ya no el plantearte TODAS las cuestiones que afecten a la planta, si no el enfrentarte a ellas tecnicamente, es un reto.


----------



## PER EL TERRIBLE (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola a todo el mundo, soy nuevo en el foro y este es mi primer post. Aunque en su día empecé estudiando electrónica, al final me cambié a informatica, por lo que de circuitos se mas bien poco, es mas, si algún dia logré dominar la teoria de los circuitos, en mi vida he llegado a hacer un pcb, pero me gusta, y quiero comenzar. Tengo en mente construir un router cnc, pero antes que eso, motivo por el que empiezo en este hilo, a pesar de llevar ya casi dos años parado, es que voy a montar una empresa con mi suegro para cultivar champiñones, con lo que todo lo relativo al control climatico y demás en un invernadero sería aplicable a mi caso.

Como he mencionado, no tengo ni idea de electronica, mucho menos de pics, pero soy informatico como he dicho, y en eso puedo ayudar en lo que haga falta. 

Del mismo modo soy diseñador e instalador climatizador, por lo que a lo que se comenta en el último post, es todo eso tambien os puedo ayudar, como el autor cita, en recrear las condiciones ambientales. 

Mi principal problema, de hecho creo que será el único que me saque quebraderos de cabeza, es la lectura de datos en el pc, ya que para luego tratarlos y modificarlos no habria problema.
Si bien es cierto que he mirado algo y en principio tenia pensado usar el puerto paralelo tanto para la lectura como para el posterior manejo de los aparatos necesarios, al final se me queda corto dicho puerto, ya que en el area de cultivo habrá 3 zonas diferenciadas y aisladas respectivamente, por lo cual necesitaría tomar valores de al menos 4 variables por 3 zonas, así que me estoy planteando pasarme a usb, del cual no tengo ni la mas absoluta de las ideas, asi que para empezar os dejo una preguntita: ¿se puede programar el puerto usb con vb? ¿conoceis algun tuto al respecto? ¿cuantas tuberías o canales se pueden usar en un único conector? Tengo entendido que las señales digitales son de 0v y 5v, estoy en lo correcto?

Muchas gracias a todo aquel que haya sido capaz de leer este ladrillo y por la ayuda que me podáis ofrecer, y espero que este hilo resucite, ya que veo que en un principio le interesaba a bastante gente. Y lo dicho, el que necesite ayuda con algún tema de los que yo domino, no dude en consultarme.


----------



## jonibravo (Ago 2, 2010)

ola amigo te escribo de argentina, estoy comenzando con un trabajo muy similar al tuyo. me gustaria q estemos en contacto , e ir compartiendo los avances.


----------



## PER EL TERRIBLE (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola, te cuento:

De momento he decidido que las lecturas de datos las haré por un puerto serial rs232, y los actuadores seran a traves del paralelo db25; estoy tdo el tiempo que tengo libre estudiando electronica y sacando info de internet ya que no obtengo respuestas en ningún foro. Ahora mismo ando liado aprendiendo a usar el Protoboard, no parece muy complicado, y basandome en ejemplos que encuentro creo que me voy apañando. En cuanto a la programación, va a ser todo controlado desde un programa en un pc, así los microcontroladores, que tengo pensado usar los famosos pic, ya que veo en todas partes que los usa todo el mundo, solo se encargaran de direccionar y transformar la información, con lo que su programación será mucho mas sencilla y de paso me evito tener que poner un display. El inconveniente es que el pc va a tener que estar encendido constantemente, asi que habrá que poner un rac para que no se valla todo al carajo.

Las variables que tengo que medir son temperatura, humedad y co2 en 3 zonas distintas, ya que habrá 3 fases de producción. Para las dos primeras existe una gama de sensores de la casa sensirion, los sht xx , que devuelven las mediciones tanto de temperatura como de humedad de forma serial, y mediante una sencilla formula que viene en el datashet se convierten los datos binarios a analógicos en el pc; podria hacerse en el micro, pero ya te mencioné que lo voy a hacer de forma que yo pueda y sepa hacerlo. Para medir el co2 hay varios sensores en el mercado, pero todos los que he encontrado transmiten analógicamente, lo que en un principio me va a sumponer estudiarme algo mas para manejar los conversores ad del pic, pero tampoco creo que sea nada del otro mundo.

La programación la haré toda en vb6, aunque conozco bastantes mas, me atrevo a decir que este en concreto lo domino, y ofrece librerías para trabajar con los puertos seriales y paralelos. Será una interfaz muy sencilla en la que se mostrarán los datos recibidos de los sensores y unos programadores para indicar en que intervalos tienen que actuar los equipos de regulación. También se podrán encender y apagar dichos equipos de forma manual desde la propia interfaz. Para programar los micros necesarios también usaré alguno de los lenguajes basic que se ofrecen para ello.

La salida por el puerto paralelo será una simple interfaz con los relés necesarios para actuar sobre los equipos. Tanto su contrucción como su manejo resultan bastante sencillos y hay muchisimos ejemplos en internet.

En lo que a las instalaciones se refiere, pues lo típico. Se usará una caldera de gas-oil para la calefacción, un equipo de aire acondicionado para refrigerar, humidificadores para eso, humidificar, y deshumidificadores para lo contrario, y ventilación para lo del co2. Hay que tener en cuenta que en una de las fases del cultivo el nivel de co2 tiene que ser más alto, por lo que dicha ventilación habra que hacerla recirculando el aire interior de la zona de cultivo, llegando posiblemente a ser necesario el estudio de un generador de este gas. La caldera calefactora estará conectada a 3 circuitos independientes comandados por unas electrovalvulas desde el puerto paralelo, así como el encendido y apagado de todos los dispositivos.

Como ves, tanto el tema de las instalaciones como la informática lo tengo mas o menos claro, mi mayor problema es con la electrónica, y lo que tengo en la cabeza, que empiezo a diseñar ahora mismo, es usar un micro con los suficientes puertos seriales para controlarlo todo. Necesitaría enviar y recibir señales seriales desde 3 sensores sht así como desde el pc de forma serial. Para los sensores de co2, que tambien serán 3, habria que usar los convertidores ad para luego en el pc deshacer la conversión. Del mismo modo, por lo que he leido, las señales del pic con en un protocolo llamado TTL, habria que transformarlas para que el rs232 las interprete correctamente, es una cuestios de cantidad de voltios, pero para esto también existen muchisimos ejemplos por la web.

Con proteus y la ayuda de otros 2 programas de virtualización de puertos se puede emular la conexión entre el diseño del circuito y el pc. Además contiene librerías tanto para el rs232 como para los sensores sht. Lo único que me falta para ponerme con el diseño es elegir un sensor de co2 y ver como lo puedo simular en el proteus. De todas formas, iré poco a poco, y comenzare viendo lo de la conversión de señales ttl a rs232. 

Espero que con un poco de ayuda pueda llevarlo a cabo, y si estás interesado seguro que entre los dos lo echamos a andar.

Un saludo.


----------



## jonibravo (Ago 3, 2010)

amigo te explico que no se como manejar los micro, no se programarlos. tengo un interfaz muy util lo eh usado para varios trabajos referidos a uso de motores y sensores de temperatura. tengo que aprender a usar bien el visual basic, ya q el programa que estaba utilizando era el qbasic y es muy viejo. con la parte electronica algo se, esta bueno que tengas bien definido el proyecto que vas a realizar, ya que yo no sabia como encarar el proyecto y me gusto tu idea. saludos


----------



## PER EL TERRIBLE (Ago 4, 2010)

Echale un vistazo a esto: http://www.neoteo.com/tutorial-programacion-de-microcontroladores.neo

En varias entregas te inician en la programación de pic, es facil y esta bien.

En cuanto al visual basic, yo siempre que puedo uso el 6, si bien es cierto que algunas veces he usado posteriores, sobre todo para aplicaciones con bases de datos, ya que el ADO del 6 es bastante limitada, para casi todo lo demas va perfecto y no estoy dispuesto a estudiar un nuevo lenguaje cada 2 años. Absolutamente todo acerca de vb, asi como infinidad de tutoriales y ejemplos, los puedes encontrar en la página de Guille: http://www.elguille.info/

Un saludo.


----------



## PER EL TERRIBLE (Ago 4, 2010)

Creo que para el tema del co2 he encontrado lo que quería: http://www.parallax.com/Store/Senso...8/Default.aspx?SortField=UnitCost,ProductName

Venden el sensor por separado a 20$, y con el circuito completo ya montado cuesta 36$, así que por 16% de diferencia, y teniendo en cuenta que tendre que tirar muchos antes de que me salga uno bien, y necesito 3, voy a comprarlo ya montado. De todas formas ahí te viene el esquematico con los componentes por si lo quieres montar tu: http://www.parallax.com/Portals/0/Downloads/docs/prod/sens/27929-GasSensor-v1.0.pdf


----------



## Yobtox (Nov 16, 2010)

hola ah todos porfavor algun programa  de pic 16f877a qm puedan pasar para controlar tiempos en un invernadero


----------

